# ne ohio bluegills



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

where can i find a decent population of hand-sized or better blue gills in n.e. ohio? i simply love the taste and love fishing for them. i haven't fished for them in ages and i want to head to a spot that i can take my 9 year-old son and catch a enough where he isn't bored in the 1st 10 minutes of beeing out there.

any input or info would be greatly appreciated...many thanks in advance...MARC


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

take him to the state ponds for kids over at Port Lakes, pretty sure its catch and release though.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Portage Lakes has great shore access and they're biting right now. Nice gills and crappies


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> Portage Lakes has great shore access and they're biting right now. Nice gills and crappies


IS IT CATCH AND RELEASE?...I LOVE PANFISH...BUT EVEN IF IT IS...WE STILL MAY TRY IT OUT....WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW THOUGH B4 THE GAME WARDEN GETS INVOLVED....THANX FOR THE INFO GUYS.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope. Keep a few for a meal.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Big Daddy, you're always posting pics of taking the kids fishing. Just wanted to say I think it's awesome.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> Big Daddy, you're always posting pics of taking the kids fishing. Just wanted to say I think it's awesome.


Nick the stick takes him fishing.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick is the MAN!!!


----------

